# Jonsered 2077 turbo



## Brigade (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't seem to find much info on this saw other than the cc & 4kw power. This seems low for a saw of this size isn't it? What model in the Stihl family would be approximately equal. Would it be good milling saw? Does anyone have experience with it's quality & parts availability?

Thanks much


----------



## abohac (Sep 22, 2008)

Brigade said:


> I can't seem to find much info on this saw other than the cc & 4kw power. This seems low for a saw of this size isn't it? What model in the Stihl family would be approximately equal. Would it be good milling saw? Does anyone have experience with it's quality & parts availability?
> 
> Thanks much



I've got one. Been a good saw. Don't use it nearly as much as my 2171. 2171 will cut circles around it.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 23, 2008)

The 2077 is a rebadged Partner P7700, developed in the 1980s and discontinued about 6 or 7 years ago - it is sort of outdated regarding power to weight, compared to some newer designs.

The saw was also sold as the Poulan Pro 475.


----------



## PB (Sep 23, 2008)

5.4 HP isn't too bad for that saw given how old the design is. They are solid workhorses.


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 23, 2008)

Put a non epa 2083 piston and cylinder on a 2077 then you have an excellent saw!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Put a non epa 2083 piston and cylinder on a 2077 then you have an excellent saw!:biggrinbounce2:



Yep, but where to find one?


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 24, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but where to find one?



I can still order the 82.5 cc p+c from husqvarna!!


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 24, 2008)

You can also get that p+c from POULAN, I thank it's a lesser quality though.


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 24, 2008)

Husqvarna part # is 503723402 for P+C


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> You can also get that p+c from POULAN, I thank it's a lesser quality though.



Hardly, they sure are the same parts...

...hopefully the numbers doesn't supersede into the 77cc version when you order them........


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 24, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Hardly, they sure are the same parts...
> 
> ...hopefully the numbers doesn't supersede into the 77cc version when you order them........



I will call husky to find out if it superceeds.


----------



## Brigade (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the valuable info.

Since my intention was to use this saw for milling weight really isn't a large factor. The power to pull a 36 inch bar (or larger ) for a 36 inch Alaskan is the main consideration.

Searching the forums seems to indicate that the P & C from a 2083 would be a direct replacement (as would the P & C from a Poulan Pro 505 or Partner Pro 7700....I think???....getting confused with posters using PP for both)

The bottom line seems to be that the addition is only 6cc which appears to yield a stock hp jump to 5.9 from 5.4. Correct? If so, purchasing a new p & c is a pretty expensive way to get 0.5 hp. Wouldn't a muffler mod to the 2077 get just as much of an increase at zero cost?

That would put to output about the same as a 046/460 but with more torque and a little less than a 064 or 066(non mag) but probably close to the same torque....also similar to the husky 385xp.

Am I in the correct ball park with these thoughts? 

Regards


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2008)

Brigade said:


> Thanks everyone for the valuable info.
> 
> Since my intention was to use this saw for milling weight really isn't a large factor. The power to pull a 36 inch bar (or larger ) for a 36 inch Alaskan is the main consideration. ....



That is asking too much of it anyway, I believe.......


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 24, 2008)

Just got off the phone with husky and the part # does not superceed and I is available (82.5cc version)


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Just got off the phone with husky and the part # does not superceed and I is available (82.5cc version)



Actually 82.4cc - but good info anyway!


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey saw troll, you a one heck of a smart feller


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 24, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Just got off the phone with husky and the part # does not superceed and I is available (82.5cc version)



The 2083II piston and cylinder (which is actually the 77) superceeds to the 82.4cc version. .....AND in 1997/1998 the 2083 that was available (at least hrough Tlton) was the 82.4cc one. I also believe that this was the last of either of them being available.

As far as milling with a 2077, I would find something different.



_____________________________________________________


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 24, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> The 2083II piston and cylinder (which is actually the 77) superceeds to the 82.4cc version. .....AND in 1997/1998 the 2083 that was available (at least hrough Tlton) was the 82.4cc one. I also believe that this was the last of either of them being available.
> 
> As far as milling with a 2077, I would find something different.
> 
> ...




I believe the PP505 was availiable quite a bit longer - I agree on the milling issue.....


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 21, 2008)

From what I've read so far...a complete 2077 in overall good condition (with a fried P&C) would make a good project saw.


----------



## PB (Oct 21, 2008)

Chris J. said:


> From what I've read so far...a complete 2077 in overall good condition (with a fried P&C) would make a good project saw.



You wouldn't be bidding on one, would you?


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 6, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> You wouldn't be bidding on one, would you?



Another one is up on eBayware, but it's missing quite a few parts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jonsered-2077-T...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## PainAndMurphy (May 7, 2013)

*value of a MINT 2077 ?*

I got my hands on one as mentioned above.. I am too ashamed of the trade I did for it, but my CAD worked OVERTIME!! oh mannnn........ and it's MINT!!

tell me.. how much did I lose?? 

*I mean eaaaeeeehh...* what's the value of it do you think?? :/


----------

